# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Pikes Peak?



## sideshowbob (24. April 2018)

Suche gerade ein neues Bike für mich.
Das Pikes Peak klingt nach der perfekten Geo (Größe M) für mich als Sitzriese (181cm mit kurzer 83cm SL).
Das neue Spectral und Jeffsy passen in der Höhe als M perfekt sind aber ein bisschen kurz. L ist wieder zu hoch!

In der aktuellen Bike kommt das Rad ja auch super weg allerdings mit dem Hinweis "Könnte für schwere Fahrer zu weich sein"
Aktuell 95kg Fahrfertiig ... Ist das "zu weich" für den Durchschnittsfaherer wirklich spürbar?
Was meint ihr dazu? 
Wer hat den Rahmen und kann was dazu sagen? 
Wie siehts mit Wippen aus? Mit Platform komplett weg?

Vielen Dank,
Andreas


----------

